# Miami - Duke 6y LH M Happy



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

DUKE - ID#A1371748

My name is DUKE.

I am a male, black and tan Belgian Sheepdog.

The shelter staff think I am about 6 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Aug 13, 2011

Shelter Staff made the following comments about this animal:
Duke is a very sweet 6 years old Belg Sheepdog who needs a new home! Duke is a happy and playful dog.! Please rescue!84 pounds.


Urgent Dogs of Miami's Photos - URGENT Dogs MED/LARGE BREEDS at Miami-Dade Animal Services | Facebook


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG, if I was in FL right now visiting my family, I would have to make a road trip to Miami. He is beautiful!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/165050-miami-fl-duke-adult-male-b-t-long-hair.html

Duplicate thread.


----------

